# gehen Trial profis wie Ros u.s.w.eigentlich noch arbeiten?



## koxxrider (1. Mai 2006)

was meint ihr haben trial Profis wie TRA/Ros/Hermance/Vinco u.s.w.einen normalen Job neben den ganzen auftritten und wettbewerben????


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2006)

Ich würde TRA nicht als reinen Profi bezeichnen der fürs Fahren Geld bekommt.
Der Ros wird bestimmt von Koxx was bekommen und macht nebenbei als "Arbeit" den spanischen Koxximporteur. Und Hermance lässt sich von Papi durchfüttern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Mai 2006)

so nen thema gabs letztens schonmal. sufu benutzen....


----------



## Koxxfreak (1. Mai 2006)

also mit dem ros stimmt so der bekommt ein wennig gelt von koxx macht aber auch den import was mehr geld einbringt denk ich mal.
der kenny wie wir ja alle wissen bekommt eimal gut geld von dem belgischem team und durch seine shows.
der ben slinger wird von onza bezahlt.
und die meisten haben eigentlich noch ein nebenjob man kann einfach noch nicht von TRIAL leben ( leider               )                    aber als profi must du durchgehend trainiren also die meisten wie die spain springer haben alle nur einen halbtagsjop sagen sie auf jedenfall ob das wirklich so ist kein plan


----------



## koxxrider (11. Mai 2006)

was macht ihr so Beruflich, und habt ihr genug Zeit zum trialen ?


----------



## ringo667 (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn man keine Zeit hat nimmt man sich welche, alles nur eine Sache der Motivation!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2006)

Der Caisso soll laut Andrew Tonkery  sozusagen ein Penner sein. Keine arbeit, schläft bis 2-3 Uhr Nachmittags und fährt den rest des tages trial.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Der Caisso soll laut Andrew Tonkery  sozusagen ein Penner sein. Keine arbeit, schläft bis 2-3 Uhr Nachmittags und fährt den rest des tages trial.




Wie ein Penner sieht der garnet aus oder mit was verdient der sein Geld um sich die Goldkette an seinem Hals leisten zu können?


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2006)

ich glaub der verdient sein Geld, indem er seine schicke Freundin im Fahrerlager bei Wettkämpfen einmal rumgehen lässt - gegen Gebühr natürlich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ein Penner sieht der garnet aus oder mit was verdient der sein Geld um sich die Goldkette an seinem Hals leisten zu können?


 Geh mal zum nächst gelegenen Bahnhof, da siehst du genug Assis mit "Gold"-ketten. Irgendwas goldfarbenes um den Hals hat nix zu sagen.
Aber vielleicht ist seine Familie auch wohlhabend und er braucht nicht zu arbeiten


----------



## jockie (11. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ein Penner sieht der garnet aus oder mit was verdient der sein Geld um sich die Goldkette an seinem Hals leisten zu können?


Der Typ wiegt 55kg, ohne Goldkette weht's den weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (11. Mai 2006)

ich bezweifle dass irgendein mensch auf dieser Welt nur vom trial fahren leben kann. vll adam Raga aber der fährt Motorrad trial und in spanien hat das nen anderen stellenwert als sonst wo auf der welt. 
Trial ist dafür zu unbekannt um damit kohle schäffeln zu können


----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> was meint ihr haben trial Profis wie TRA/Ros/Hermance/Vinco u.s.w.einen normalen Job neben den ganzen auftritten und wettbewerben????



also der benito arbeitet schon seit längerem bei uns hier in ner dönerbude.
ohne witz...


----------



## trialsrider (11. Mai 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> ich bezweifle dass irgendein mensch auf dieser Welt nur vom trial fahren leben kann. vll adam Raga aber der fährt Motorrad trial und in spanien hat das nen anderen stellenwert als sonst wo auf der welt.
> Trial ist dafür zu unbekannt um damit kohle schäffeln zu können



doch ryan leech lebt davon! 
und der Herr Ray ist dadurch immerhin milionen schwer geworden!


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2006)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> also der benito arbeitet schon seit längerem bei uns hier in ner dönerbude.
> ohne witz...



lol... da müssma echt mal n Foto machen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Mai 2006)

Carles Diaz geht nicht arbeiten. Er bekommt ein kleines gehalt von koxx, was zum leben reicht. Flüge etc. bekommt er extra.
Zudem bekommt er 3-4 bikes im Jahr die er anschliessend verkaufen darf.

Also denk ich mal das der Benito als weltmeister nicht schlecht leben wird + sein importgeschäft für spanien.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Mai 2006)

Ja trotzdem unsinnig das ganze. Eine schwere verletzung und aus die Maus. Selbst unverletzt bleibt man nicht sehr lange an der Spitze. Was macht man dann mit 35 wenn man nur paar WM Siege vorzuzeigen hat?
Also doch lieber was anständiges lernen, oder Zuhälter werden wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ja trotzdem unsinnig das ganze. Eine schwere verletzung und aus die Maus.



das geht uns selbsständigen handwerkern nicht anders aber ich finde dass ja auch gar nicht schlimmer als die verletzung dann an sich.
man muss sich unter anderem an eine wichtige regel halten: "Leichtsinnig darf man nicht sein, sonst spricht das Schicksal."

zum thema zeit: ich denke jeder von uns könnte mindestens eine stunde am tag für trial freimachen wenn er z.B. auf etwas schlaf, internet, fernsehn oder freundinnen verzichtet. mit einer stunde am tag da geht dann einiges vorwärts.


----------



## ringo667 (12. Mai 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema zeit: ich denke jeder von uns könnte mindestens eine stunde am tag für trial freimachen wenn er z.B. auf etwas schlaf, internet, fernsehn oder freundinnen verzichtet. mit einer stunde am tag da geht dann einiges vorwärts.


 

da hast recht, sofernd du nen Spot vor der Haustür hast, ansonsten kommst mit ner Stunde nicht weit.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Mai 2006)

stimmt auch wieder. Die Qualität des Spots ist extrem wichtig. Ich wage zu behaupten das man um ein vielfaches besser wird wenn man nur an nem hardcore natur spot trainiert als wenn man hauptsächlich "billiges" city trial macht.
City fahren ist auch sehr schön und spassig aber man lernt viel viel schneller/besser wenn man natur fährt.


----------



## elhefe (12. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt auch wieder. Die Qualität des Spots ist extrem wichtig. Ich wage zu behaupten das man um ein vielfaches besser wird wenn man nur an nem hardcore natur spot trainiert als wenn man hauptsächlich "billiges" city trial macht.
> City fahren ist auch sehr schön und spassig aber man lernt viel viel schneller/besser wenn man natur fährt.




Stimmt! Aber hardcore muss der Naturspot nun nicht sein, um ordentlich was zu lernen. Vor allem die Basics, die in der city oft zu kurz kommen. (Kannste Natur, kannste auch Stadt, umgekehrt ist´s nicht ganz so)


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2006)

fantasie ist wichtig für die spotsuche. ich glaube nicht das trial ein sport ist wo leute mit besonderem standort vorteile daraus ziehen können wies z.B. bei skifahrern der fall ist.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Mai 2006)

das sehe ich anders..denke leute die vor der haustür nen Gelände wie zum beispiel Schatthausen haben.. haben schon von klein auf die Möglichkeit jeden Tag wenn sie bock haben mal einfach so die DM des letzten Jahres nach zu fahren...so lange bis es fehlerfrei klappt... die leute aus der stadt oder vom Dorf haben meistens das problem das es nicht genügend Hindernisse an einem Ort gibt...zwar haben die STadt menschen oft eine super sprungkraft, weil sie nix anderes machen.. was ihnen allerdings fehlt ist die Kondition 5-10 hindernisse ohne pause zu bewältigen. Zu der Gruppe zähle ich leider auch.. 
 Mein größter Gegner auf einem Wettkampf ist nicht die Technik die Sektion fehlerfrei zu fahren..sondern meine Power.. kann oft beim letzten Tor kaum noch die Hinterbremse ziehen und fahre auf 40% meines könnens, weil ich es nie in der Stadt üben konnte. Da gibts meist nur...Mauer rauf...und wieder runter..


MfG
MArco


----------



## koxxrider (12. Mai 2006)

Hey Marco,
jetzt würde ich ja sagen das du schon sehr sehr gut bist. Wie oft fährst du? Und was arbeitest du?


----------



## biker ben (12. Mai 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> freundinnen verzichtet..



jo ich werde wohl mal auf ein paar verzichten müssen, 2 sollten ja reichen  

nein aber schon richtig, wenn man ein geiles trialgelände vor der nase hat ist das schon ein vorteil.
ich fahre atm 3-4h am tag aber bin ja auch zivi. 
leider versaufe ich mir am wochenende dann immer mein ganzes neu gelerntes können


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Mai 2006)

weiß einer was TRA beruflich anstellt.


----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders..denke leute die vor der haustür nen Gelände wie zum beispiel Schatthausen haben.. haben schon von klein auf die Möglichkeit jeden Tag wenn sie bock haben mal einfach so die DM des letzten Jahres nach zu fahren...so lange bis es fehlerfrei klappt... die leute aus der stadt oder vom Dorf haben meistens das problem das es nicht genügend Hindernisse an einem Ort gibt...zwar haben die STadt menschen oft eine super sprungkraft, weil sie nix anderes machen.. was ihnen allerdings fehlt ist die Kondition 5-10 hindernisse ohne pause zu bewältigen. Zu der Gruppe zähle ich leider auch..
> Mein größter Gegner auf einem Wettkampf ist nicht die Technik die Sektion fehlerfrei zu fahren..sondern meine Power.. kann oft beim letzten Tor kaum noch die Hinterbremse ziehen und fahre auf 40% meines könnens, weil ich es nie in der Stadt üben konnte. Da gibts meist nur...Mauer rauf...und wieder runter..



Ich bin erstaunt.....  Aber ich teile DEINE Meinung KOMPLETT!
Hast absolut recht! ist bei mir das gleiche!  

Also nicht auf gleichem Level wie bei dir! aber halt sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (13. Mai 2006)

also ich habe ein privatgelände zur Verfügung,ein abgesperrtes Naturgelände und ein riesiges anderes Naturgelände. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Natur das bessere Training bereiten kann, weil alles unberechenbarer ist. Keine symmetrie, keine ebenen absprungkanten oder sonst was. ich merke an mir selber, dass mein Gleichgewicht auf den naturkamotten besser ist als bei einigen street fahrern. Da ich die techniken aber meistens in meinem privatgelände trainiere wo dann doch pallettenbedingt alles eben ist, bringt es mich total durcheinander wenn ich nen Treter (was ohnehin nicht so meine spezialität ist) auf Schotter machen soll. ALso wenn ich arbeitslos wäre dann würde ich bestimmt schon ein echt guter Trialer sein weiul ich hier einfach die möglichkeiten habe. Bei mir kann kann man so lange fahren bis die Hände schmerzen und dann ist man immernoch nicht fertig.

In letzter zeit versuche ich auch mir extra einen natur parcour abzustecken um Konditoin zu trainieren. Mir ist es auch aufgefallen dass ich nichtmal der technik wegen sondern eher der Konditin wegen viele Versuche so gar nicht schaffe. Und das obwohl ich kletter und eigentlich Schraubstockhände habe. naja ich glaube meinmangel an Zeit macht sämtliches konditionstraining einfach aufgrund der unregelmäßigkeit zur Nichte. pech gehabt.


----------



## koxxrider (15. Mai 2006)

Hi Brau. XL
jetzt würde ich ja sagen das du schon sehr sehr gut bist. Wie oft fährst du? Und was arbeitest du?


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Mai 2006)

Klar Mann, Marco geht ab wie Schmitt`s Katze


----------



## tobsen (25. Mai 2006)

hier nochma n bild vom benito aus unserer dönerbude...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Mai 2006)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> hier nochma n bild vom benito aus unserer dönerbude...




Wie geil


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Mai 2006)

bissl längere Haare, dann passt des lol


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Mai 2006)

lol


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)




----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)

oh Leute, geht verdammt nochmal an die frische Luft


----------



## trialsrider (25. Mai 2006)

Guck ma aufn Tacho um die Uhrzeit geht man höchstens noch 
in stickige Kneipen Luft. Oder mit Frauen ins Bett und guckt gemütlich
ne DVD oder so...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)

ja, weiß ich doch , meins ja nur im übertriebenen sinne.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Brau. XL
> jetzt würde ich ja sagen das du schon sehr sehr gut bist. Wie oft fährst du? Und was arbeitest du?



Im Obst Großhandel arbeite ich... das heißt 2 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten und so ca 12 Uhr Feierabend...mindestens 6 Tage die Woche und meist auch Sonntag nochmal für nen paar Stunden... aber dafür kann ich den ganzen Tag biken...  auch im Winter...hab ja früh Feierabend 

fahren tu ich eigentlich fast jeden Tag...es sei denn ich verletzt oder es regnet den ganzen Tag...das muss ich mir dann auch nicht geben


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Mai 2006)

Was kostet bei dir n Kilo Bananen?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Mai 2006)

nen KG gibts für dich 4free... aber wenn du doch nen LKW Bananen brauchen solltest, würde ich mich doch bereit erklären dir einen "Freundschaftspreis" einzuräumen..von Freunden für Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (26. Mai 2006)

Cool! Aber ich will schon gescheite Bananen ge! Nich so komische grade Dinger wie die hier... hab die damals fotografiert, weil des ja schon ungewöhnlich is. Normalerweise sind Bananen ja krumm!


----------



## trialsrider (26. Mai 2006)

Oh man!..
 

Wenn wir mal zusammen fahren King bring ich dirn Kilo mit,..fahr dafür auch
extra zum BSXL in den Laden und hol dir welche auch wenn ICH die da bestimmt nicht für low kriege!  eher aufpreis.... 

zu geil deine gerade Banane!
wobei meine auch nicht krumm ist!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Mai 2006)

lol Chris und seine Mongobanane


----------



## Monty98 (26. Mai 2006)

chris du bist nicht der einzige mit misteriösem obst.
Hier meine mini-manderine


----------



## florianwagner (26. Mai 2006)

man merkt echt was für wetter drausen ist...


----------



## funky^jAY (27. Mai 2006)

an deinem posting merkt man das ja genauso


----------



## koxxrider (27. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer was TRA beruflich anstellt.


gar nichts
will aber demnächst studieren


----------



## V!RUS (30. Mai 2006)

Benito geht in meine Klasse.  

Hier ein Bild von Benito in unserer Klasse:





Hier ein Bild von Benito auf Wettbewerb mit gleichem Shirt auch noch:


----------



## koxxrider (30. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]Hier das Mofa von Benito ROS


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein foto von benitos Mofa!!!


 her damit. das will ich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (30. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG] und so fährt er immer zu den Werttbewrben


----------



## ringo667 (31. Mai 2006)

*lol*
Die Hercules fahren immer noch?? Genau so eins hatte ich damals auch!!
Das war deutsche Wertarbeit!!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Mai 2006)

so eins hab ich auch noch rumstehn. ich hab mir einen neuen dicken krümmer aus heizungsrohren geschweisst und ohne luftfilter lief es dann 40 laut tacho. haha hoho


----------



## Mador (31. Mai 2006)

Der Ros fährt aber ein Koxx und kein Zoo!


----------

